# Whizzer CycleTruck and B6 for sale



## sm2501 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a couple of 1950's Schwinn Whizzers for sale. One is a B6, and the other is a Schwinn Cycle-Truck. Both have been restored.












More pictures can be seen here-

http://www.thecabe.com/bikesforsale/

The B6 is $2600 and the Cycle Truck is $3500.00 plus shipping. Local pick up in Michigan is encouraged, and delivery to the Memory Lane swap meet in April is available as well. 

Please contact me at sm2501@aol.com with any questions-

Thanks!


----------



## roadmaster29 (Mar 5, 2011)

still have the cycle truck whizzer??


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, I should have posted them as sold. Sorry about that.


----------

